
Why is it faster to process a sorted array than an unsorted array? - vikas0380
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-it-faster-to-process-a-sorted-array-than-an-unsorted-array
======
stevetrewick
My intuition for what was going on here was close on a conceptual level but
off by a mile in terms of the implementation detail, which turns out to be
something I was dimly aware of but should have known much more about. Very
enlightening. No spoilers for 'comments first' consumers. Read and enjoy!

------
diegorbaquero
This needs more attention than 3rd page.

